# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - CDMA Motorola W150i (MSM6000) Repair supported

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * 
Resurrecting Motorola W150i is simple. Phone is auto powered on with   charger connected; battery presence is not required. Pin TMODE has to be   connected to GND in order to enable JTAG connection.
Please note, MSM6000 draws power from JTAG pins, thus board can be   detected via JTAG even without any power supplied. But for successful   resurrection the power (battery or charger) is required. Thus when   resurrection is complete don’t forget to disconnect phone from RIFF BOX   to de-power it completely.   *To resurrect Motorola W150i:*   Solder JTAG cable to Motorola W150i JTAG pads;Connect charger for auto power on or use battery;Make sure Motorola W150i is selected in the list of models;Click Resurrect button;Choose which areas to flash;Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;De-solder JTAG wires; Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

